# Icardi fa causa all'Inter!



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2019)

Ultim'ora della Gazzetta dello Sport: Icardi fa causa all'Inter. Chiede reintegro immediato e 1,5 milioni di danni.


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2019)

Uahahhajajajajajajajajajajajajajasjejjsjsjwmsjahahahahaha

Sto male


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

Ma marotta è un grande,si vede che stanno facendo le cose per bene..


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2019)

è talmente idiota che magari va anche a suo discapito. 
grande marotta. si fa così con le palle al piede.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Agosto 2019)

Bhe in questo caso il buon Peppe insieme a Conte hanno gestito la situazione veramente di melma


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è talmente idiota che magari va anche a suo discapito.
> grande marotta. si fa così con le palle al piede.



Ma si è tirato la zappa sui piedi marotta. Ha sbagliato tutto con icardi dai 
È un brutta gatta da pelare per l’Inter


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2019)

i cugini dovrebbero venire a lezione da noi per il trattamento montolivo,dilettanti


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2019)

Questo si è stancato di giocare


----------



## MarcoG (30 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si è tirato la zappa sui piedi marotta. Ha sbagliato tutto con icardi dai
> È un brutta gatta da pelare per l’Inter



Mi sembra un po' strumentalizzare la situazione per dare ragione agli Agnelli di aver licenziato Marotta... il pulpito non aiuta in tal senso.

Da esterno e menefreghista, la situazione Icardi era insostenibile per qualsiasi società. Marotta ha tirato fuori gli attributi, e con il forte appoggio di una società a cui non frega niente di perdere qualche milione, sta dando forza all'immagine Inter, vista ora come una squadra con cui non si scherza. 
In un mondo pieno di leccascarpe di questo o quell'agente e di questo o quel presunto campione, mi sento di applaudire ad un comportamento che quantomeno, prescindendo dall'esito, sembra comunque un tentativo di ritornare a qualche valore.
Non porta soldi? Non porta risultati? Poco importa, parliamo dell'inter, non della juve. Vincere a volte non è tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un po' strumentalizzare la situazione per dare ragione agli Agnelli di aver licenziato Marotta... il pulpito non aiuta in tal senso.
> 
> Da esterno e menefreghista, la situazione Icardi era insostenibile per qualsiasi società. Marotta ha tirato fuori gli attributi, e con il forte appoggio di una società a cui non frega niente di perdere qualche milione, sta dando forza all'immagine Inter, vista ora come una squadra con cui non si scherza.
> In un mondo pieno di leccascarpe di questo o quell'agente e di questo o quel presunto campione, mi sento di applaudire ad un comportamento che quantomeno, prescindendo dall'esito, sembra comunque un tentativo di ritornare a qualche valore.
> Non porta soldi? Non porta risultati? Poco importa, parliamo dell'inter, non della juve. Vincere a volte non è tutto.



La prima parte del post è la chiave. I fatti stanno dimostrano che marotta ha creato un casino senza precedenti con icardi e ha palesemente sbagliato. Non ho bisogno di dire certe cose per giustificare il fatto che marotta non sia più alla Juve. Io marotta non l’ho mai tollerarti come la maggioranza dei tifosi juventini. E ora mi sta dimostrando ancora di più tutti i suoi difetti e dubbi che avevi su di lui. Cosa ha ottenuto adesso? Uno spreco di potenzialità, la distruzione di un investimento e una causa. Non capisco come si possa dire che sta gestendo bene questa situazione. Inoltre ti informo che marotta non è stato licenziato. Scaduto il suo mandato, non gli è stato semplicemente rinnovato. Semmai godo perché è andato dai nostri eterni rivali è da queste figuracce.


----------



## MarcoG (30 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La prima parte del post è la chiave. I fatti stanno dimostrano che marotta ha creato un casino senza precedenti con icardi e ha palesemente sbagliato. Non ho bisogno di dire certe cose per giustificare il fatto che marotta non sia più alla Juve. Io marotta non l’ho mai tollerarti come la maggioranza dei tifosi juventini. E ora mi sta dimostrando ancora di più tutti i suoi difetti e dubbi che avevi su di lui. Cosa ha ottenuto adesso? Uno spreco di potenzialità, la distruzione di un investimento e una causa. Non capisco come si possa dire che sta gestendo bene questa situazione. Inoltre ti informo che marotta non è stato licenziato. Scaduto il suo mandato, non gli è stato semplicemente rinnovato. Semmai godo perché è andato dai nostri eterni rivali è da queste figuracce.



Opinioni amico mio. L'operato di Marotta non è quello di valorizzare Icardi o non perdere il suo assett, ma quello di valorizzare l'intera società.
Al momento è stata fatta una decente campagna acquisti, è stato convinto un importante allenatore, si veleggia alla grande anche dal punto di vista emotivo e di tifoseria. Il suo lavoro lo sta facendo abbastanza egregiamente visti i risultati attuali. Il tempo dirà quanto sia capace in termini assoluti.

Detto questo, il caso icardi non è stato montato da Marotta ma da Wanda e dalle sue uscite in televisione che spesso hanno coinvolto anche altri giocatori (Perisic)... è stato montato da falsi infortuni... da una vita più social che sportiva. Se Mauro fosse un giocatore del milan lo vorrei fuori da Milano il prima possibile, con o senza perdita di soldi. La dignità non si compra.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Opinioni amico mio. L'operato di Marotta non è quello di valorizzare Icardi o non perdere il suo assett, ma quello di valorizzare l'intera società.
> Al momento è stata fatta una decente campagna acquisti, è stato convinto un importante allenatore, si veleggia alla grande anche dal punto di vista emotivo e di tifoseria. Il suo lavoro lo sta facendo abbastanza egregiamente visti i risultati attuali. Il tempo dirà quanto sia capace in termini assoluti.
> 
> Detto questo, il caso icardi non è stato montato da Marotta ma da Wanda e dalle sue uscite in televisione che spesso hanno coinvolto anche altri giocatori (Perisic)... è stato montato da falsi infortuni... da una vita più social che sportiva. Se Mauro fosse un giocatore del milan lo vorrei fuori da Milano il prima possibile, con o senza perdita di soldi. La dignità non si compra.



Nessuno sa cosa sia realmente successo. La coppia non è stupida. Loro sanno che hanno appigli per fare causa e lo hanno fatto.
Ovviamente, come dici tu, sono opinioni...ma non sono assolutamente d’accordo con te. Soprattutto sulla parte in cui marotta sta facendo bene. Tutto per un 4-0 al Lecce alla prima giornata poi....
Se avessi letto i commenti degli interisti da quando marotta è all’inter...


----------



## MarcoG (30 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa cosa sia realmente successo. La coppia non è stupida. Loro sanno che hanno appigli per fare causa e lo hanno fatto.
> Ovviamente, come dici tu, sono opinioni...ma non sono assolutamente d’accordo con te. Soprattutto sulla parte in cui marotta sta facendo bene. Tutto per un 4-0 al Lecce alla prima giornata poi....
> Se avessi letto i commenti degli interisti da quando marotta è all’inter...



Per sapere una parte della verità dovremo aspettare e non di certo la seconda biografica del campione interista... 

Ti faccio una domanda che prescinde da Marotta. Ma davvero trovi il comportamento di Icardi normale? cioè ti sembra un calciatore professionista? E non parliamo ovviamente del fatto che segna, perché anche Balotelli segna, anche Cassano segnava...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta dello Sport: Icardi fa causa all'Inter. Chiede reintegro immediato e 1,5 milioni di danni.



É il primo passo per la rescissione unilaterale con danni.
Se il giudice ordina il reintegro e l’Inter non lo fa, arriverá la richiesta di rescissione con pagamento di ingaggio e penale che vincerá facile.

Penso che sia nel suo pieno diritto chiederlo. Quando l’Inter firma un contratto firma un impegno ad utilizzarlo, ad allenarlo al meglio e a tutelarlo in tutti i modi professionalmente.
Se ci fosse un motivo tecnico potrebbero difendere la scelta, ma difficile farlo dopo aver tribunato un ragazzo di 26 anni, tuo capitano, che ha segnato per l’Inter piú gol del resto della rosa messo insieme.

Non conocosciamo tutti i retroscena, ma il comportamento dell’Inter sarebbe giustificato solo se si fosse ripassato la figlia minorenne di Zhang. Che avrá fatto mai? In campo e in allenamento é stato sempre irreprensibile, se anche avesse detto a qualche compagno che faceva cag.re la reazione della societá é eccessiva.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Per sapere una parte della verità dovremo aspettare e non di certo la seconda biografica del campione interista...
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda che prescinde da Marotta. Ma davvero trovi il comportamento di Icardi normale? cioè ti sembra un calciatore professionista? E non parliamo ovviamente del fatto che segna, perché anche Balotelli segna, anche Cassano segnava...



Se si sente ferito dal punto di vista personale, prima che professionale, si.

Prova a vederlo cosí.... sono qui da 6 anni, ho tirato avanti la baracca nei giorni bui, l’Inter ero io. Ho giocato rotto, ammalato, lottando da solo lasciatomisolato la davanti e cavando spesso le castagne dal fuoco...

Adesso arriva sto juventino, e dopo 2 mesi mi mette in riga come uno scolaretto perché ho litigato con un compagno che magari é anche un pó Strunz. 
Ma chi é , ma che vuole? Un minimo di rispetto chiedo!, ma quello per tutta risposta mi caccia fuori squadra.... allora vuoi la guerra! Comunque io sto qui .... ne ho visti passare di quelli come te.... sto buone e zitto, prima o poi la cosa rientrerá.... ma quello insiste, lui è l’allenatore (juventino anche quello) mi cacciano dai giornali....
E allora no! Cucaz.o che mi faccio cedere! Mo é guera


----------



## Devil man (30 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É il primo passo per la rescissione unilaterale con danni.
> Se il giudice ordina il reintegro e l’Inter non lo fa, arriverá la richiesta di rescissione con pagamento di ingaggio e penale che vincerá facile.
> 
> Penso che sia nel suo pieno diritto chiederlo. Quando l’Inter firma un contratto firma un impegno ad utilizzarlo, ad allenarlo al meglio e a tutelarlo in tutti i modi professionalmente.
> ...



La risposta più corretta che ho letto fino adesso, l'Inter sta per perdere Icardi a 0 meglio per noi


----------



## MarcoG (30 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se si sente ferito dal punto di vista personale, prima che professionale, si.
> 
> Prova a vederlo cosí.... sono qui da 6 anni, ho tirato avanti la baracca nei giorni bui, l’Inter ero io. Ho giocato rotto, ammalato, lottando da solo lasciatomisolato la davanti e cavando spesso le castagne dal fuoco...
> 
> ...



No aspetta un attimo, stai dando le spiegazioni che darebbe uno qualsiasi e non un professionista. Un professionista pagato può anche aver tirato la carretta ma lo ha fatto per milioni di euro, non certo per la gloria. E quando viene messo da parte (ed è stato fatto per le uscite poco felici in televisione durante la trattativa per il rinnovo, di poi sfociate nel problema Perisic), viene messo da parte con il datore che continua a pagare un lauto stipendio. Icardi non è il padrone dell'inter perché ha contribuito alla sua causa portando a casa ogni euro che gli era dovuto.

Vorrei ricordare anche che lui lui, offeso o meno (perché di questo parliamo), inventa un infortunio farlocco per saltare una buona parte della stagione (mentre lo ricordo, era profumatamente pagato).


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Per sapere una parte della verità dovremo aspettare e non di certo la seconda biografica del campione interista...
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda che prescinde da Marotta. Ma davvero trovi il comportamento di Icardi normale? cioè ti sembra un calciatore professionista? E non parliamo ovviamente del fatto che segna, perché anche Balotelli segna, anche Cassano segnava...



No non è normale. Ma il fatto è che io non so cosa sia realmente successo e mi pare che lo spogliatoio dell’inter dominato dai croati, facesse abbastanza schifo. Perisic e brozovic babbo la loro parte di colpe. Comunque a prescindere da tutto ciò, per agire come ha fatto l’inter, icardi dovrebbe esssre tipo il nostro di Firenze. Non ci sono spiegazioni


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se si sente ferito dal punto di vista personale, prima che professionale, si.
> 
> Prova a vederlo cosí.... sono qui da 6 anni, ho tirato avanti la baracca nei giorni bui, l’Inter ero io. Ho giocato rotto, ammalato, lottando da solo lasciatomisolato la davanti e cavando spesso le castagne dal fuoco...
> 
> ...



Esattamente. Non si possono non vedere le scelte anomale della Società Inter


----------



## RojoNero (30 Agosto 2019)

ma che richiesta è??? perchè non chiede la rescissione? poi 1 milione.... la paghetta che il cinese da al nipotino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No aspetta un attimo, stai dando le spiegazioni che darebbe uno qualsiasi e non un professionista. Un professionista pagato può anche aver tirato la carretta ma lo ha fatto per milioni di euro, non certo per la gloria. E quando viene messo da parte (ed è stato fatto per le uscite poco felici in televisione durante la trattativa per il rinnovo, di poi sfociate nel problema Perisic), viene messo da parte con il datore che continua a pagare un lauto stipendio. Icardi non è il padrone dell'inter perché ha contribuito alla sua causa portando a casa ogni euro che gli era dovuto.
> 
> Vorrei ricordare anche che lui lui, offeso o meno (perché di questo parliamo), inventa un infortunio farlocco per saltare una buona parte della stagione (mentre lo ricordo, era profumatamente pagato).



Non c’entra nulla , se i soldi non cieli dava l’Inter glieli avrebbe dati il Napoli che lo voleva o altri.
É un campione e non deve dire grazie per lo stipendio, anzi, ha rinunciato ad un ingaggio piú alto pur di rimanere all’Inter, possiamo dire che negli ultimi anni “pagava” per giocare.
Quindi il suo datore di lavoro non ha nessun diritto di usarlo come se fosse un oggetto, fregandosene. Non é che perché mi dai 2 milioni che hai il diritto di prendermi a calci nel sedere. 
Sta cosa che i ricchi privilegiati devono stare muti perché c’é gente che fatica veramente non esiste.
L’Inter deve rispettare Icardi. Se non voleva utilizzarlo doveva tenerlo in squadra finché non trovava un acquirente o fino alla fine del contratto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> ma che richiesta è??? perchè non chiede la rescissione? poi 1 milione.... la paghetta che il cinese da al nipotino




Perchè é una richiesta che il giudice puó accogliere, se lo fa l’Inter deve obbedire al giudice, se non lo fa, Icardi gliela fa pagare seriamente, altro che milione.


----------



## MarcoG (30 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non c’entra nulla , se i soldi non cieli dava l’Inter glieli avrebbe dati il Napoli che lo voleva o altri.
> *É un campione e non deve dire grazie per lo stipendio, anzi, ha rinunciato ad un ingaggio piú alto pur di rimanere all’Inter*



No ok, il tuo post si commenta da solo: partiamo da basi troppo distanti per cercare un qualsivoglia dialogo costruttivo. 
Solo una cosa. Sentire che un campione non deve dire grazie per lo stipendio è offensivo per le centinaia di persone che si spaccano la schiena tutto il giorno... (il lavoratore ringrazia il datore e il datore ricambia) e questo a prescindere del fatto che sentire "campione" come definizione di Icardi fa rabbrividire chiunque segua il calcio da più di 10 anni. Senza offesa ovviamente, intendo solo dare la giusta proporzione alle cose.


----------



## MarcoG (30 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perchè é una richiesta che il giudice puó accogliere, se lo fa l’Inter deve obbedire al giudice, se non lo fa, Icardi gliela fa pagare seriamente, altro che milione.



Il giudice può imporre il reintegro in squadra, non che giochi. In nessun caso che giochi. 
Se la richiesta formulata è stata di 1 milione, il principio della domanda impone che ci si limiti a quello. Più verosimilmente è da considerarsi come minimo (di solito si mette un'espressione del tipo "tot euro, o la cifra minore o maggiore che il Giudice reputerà di giustizia").

La corretta richiesta era la rescissione contrattuale per inadempimento, al più inserendo dentro il mobbing, con un danno di immagine da quantificare ma di certo superiore ai 10 milioni. La richiesta è atipica anche per chi opera nel settore. Non escludo che abbiano le loro ragioni, ma dal di fuori è, come detto, quantomeno atipica.


----------



## Route66 (30 Agosto 2019)

Se noi milanisti fossimo stati in una situazione "normale" e con tre punti in saccoccia ci avremmo sopra fatto un sacco di risate su questa telenovela nerazzurra....
L'unica cosa positiva è che tra due giornate non ci purgherà


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si è tirato la zappa sui piedi marotta. Ha sbagliato tutto con icardi dai
> È un brutta gatta da pelare per l’Inter



a me piace il pugno duro... vedremo come andrà a finire


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La prima parte del post è la chiave. I fatti stanno dimostrano che marotta ha creato un casino senza precedenti con icardi e ha palesemente sbagliato. Non ho bisogno di dire certe cose per giustificare il fatto che marotta non sia più alla Juve. Io marotta non l’ho mai tollerarti come la maggioranza dei tifosi juventini. E ora mi sta dimostrando ancora di più tutti i suoi difetti e dubbi che avevi su di lui. Cosa ha ottenuto adesso? Uno spreco di potenzialità, la distruzione di un investimento e una causa. Non capisco come si possa dire che sta gestendo bene questa situazione. Inoltre ti informo che marotta non è stato licenziato. Scaduto il suo mandato, non gli è stato semplicemente rinnovato. Semmai godo perché è andato dai nostri eterni rivali è da queste figuracce.



Marotta ha cambiato aria dopo il caso di report 
questa è la realtà dei fatti.. non ha mai risposto alle domande 
e all Inter si può chiamare fuori da quei particolari 

ovviamente se non è coinvolto in prima persona


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=1784]MarcoG[/MENTION] perdonami eh, tutto si può dire della gestione del giocatore, ma nulla sul suo impegno in campo e in allenamento. Non è affatto paragonabile a Cassano e Balotelli, per dire.
Per la questione del ginocchio è vero, non è stata bella né mi è piaciuta, ma eravamo già in piena bufera gestionale.
La verità è che lo spogliatoio si è incazzato per le dichiarazioni di Wanda quando di fatto disse che Icardi all'Inter era l'unico forte, era solo, e non poteva, da solo, fare miracoli. Lo spogliatoio (soprattutto i croati) non l'ha perdonata e l'ha emarginato.
Una società forte gestisce lo strappo e il contenzioso, tira fino a fine stagione e poi fa quello che deve fare.
Tutelare tutta la società Inter significa anche un asset da almeno 70 mln. Oggi ha perso quelli e pure Perisic a zero, praticamente. 
Cosa credi, che al Milan fu sempre tutto rose e fiori? E alla Juve? Interveniva la società e, per il bene comune, in quel rettangolo verde si lottava tutti per gli stessi obiettivi.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me piace il pugno duro... vedremo come andrà a finire



Il pugno duro piace anche a me ma attenzione a fare i duri che a volte la prendi nel di dietro.
Qui si va verso una risoluzione del contratto..


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Marotta ha cambiato aria dopo il caso di report
> questa è la realtà dei fatti.. non ha mai risposto alle domande
> e all Inter si può chiamare fuori da quei particolari
> 
> ovviamente se non è coinvolto in prima persona



Bella la fantascienza. 
Peccato che non sia stato marotta a chiamarsi fuori


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il pugno duro piace anche a me ma attenzione a fare i duri che a volte la prendi nel di dietro.
> Qui si va verso una risoluzione del contratto..



roba che va al Manchester United così i tifosi sono + contenti sul numero degli attaccanti 
oppure ci sarebbe il Chelsea col mercato bloccato. ma i parametri 0 li possono prendere ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella la fantascienza.
> Peccato che non sia stato marotta a chiamarsi fuori



??? appunto x cambiare aria 
sto parlando di Marotta uomo con un caso di morte 
poi nn sia mai che la Juve perdi qualcuno 
sono loro che non l hanno + voluto 
ha preso Cr7 ma nn bastava !
meglio il suo aiutante Paratici .. infatti si vede come sta andando 
ottime cessioni finora.. 
ma Rabiot vale quei soldi x te? hai visto acquisti x il gioco di Sarri?
finora il centrocampo non mi pare l ideale x Sarri 
l unico top a 0 è Ramsey e ho seri dubbi sul Pjanic playmaker 

fantascienza XD

ti ricordo che hai tempi c era il "Marotta premiato come miglior DS" o no?

io non dimentico eh.. 
il giornalista "Gobbo" quasi quasi finiva bruciato con la sua casa
l hanno riempita di benzina !


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il pugno duro piace anche a me ma attenzione a fare i duri che a volte la prendi nel di dietro.
> Qui si va verso una risoluzione del contratto..



meglio così che mettere la società a 90. lo dico per donnarumma ed anche per icardi


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> roba che va al Manchester United così i tifosi sono + contenti sul numero degli attaccanti
> oppure ci sarebbe il Chelsea col mercato bloccato. ma i parametri 0 li possono prendere ?



Si i parametri zero possono sempre essere tesserati.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un po' strumentalizzare la situazione per dare ragione agli Agnelli di aver licenziato Marotta... il pulpito non aiuta in tal senso.
> 
> Da esterno e menefreghista, la situazione Icardi era insostenibile per qualsiasi società. Marotta ha tirato fuori gli attributi, e con il forte appoggio di una società a cui non frega niente di perdere qualche milione, sta dando forza all'immagine Inter, vista ora come una squadra con cui non si scherza.
> In un mondo pieno di leccascarpe di questo o quell'agente e di questo o quel presunto campione, mi sento di applaudire ad un comportamento che quantomeno, prescindendo dall'esito, sembra comunque un tentativo di ritornare a qualche valore.
> Non porta soldi? Non porta risultati? Poco importa, parliamo dell'inter, non della juve. Vincere a volte non è tutto.



Sono d'accordo. 
Sembra che Icardi e Wanda ormai vogliano solo il male dell'Inter. Loro (Inter) hanno detto chiaramente che l'attaccante è fuori dal progetto, che si trovi un'altra squadra


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il pugno duro piace anche a me ma attenzione a fare i duri che a volte la prendi nel di dietro.
> Qui si va verso una risoluzione del contratto..



Si confonde una cosa. Il pugno duro non è prendere pubblicamente a calci nel culo il tuo capitano nonché il tuo giocatore più importante, ma rinchiudere tutta la rosa in un lager fino a quando non risolvono, con le buone o le cattive, per onorare maglia e obbiettivi dentro al rettangolo verde.
Il Milan che vinse tutto aveva lo spogliatoio spaccato in fazioni, ma in campo giocavano per vincere.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> meglio così che mettere la società a 90. lo dico per donnarumma ed anche per icardi



I 2 casi sono molto diversi. Tu saresti contento se la vostra società avesse fatto così con donnarumma? Non credo dai
La situazione di icardi è complicata e al momento nessuno sa cosa sia successo veramente. Icardi si è sempre allenato bene, ha dato tutto per la squadra. Ha fatto il gallo in uno spogliatoio di galletti? Troppo poco per tutto questo casino


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ??? appunto x cambiare aria
> sto parlando di Marotta uomo con un caso di morte
> poi nn sia mai che la Juve perdi qualcuno
> sono loro che non l hanno + voluto
> ...



Non se ne è andato marotta 
Ripeto che senza fatti certi e prove è tutta fantascienza


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si confonde una cosa. Il pugno duro non è prendere pubblicamente a calci nel culo il tuo capitano nonché il tuo giocatore più importante, ma rinchiudere tutta la rosa in un lager fino a quando non risolvono, con le buone o le cattive, per onorare maglia e obbiettivi dentro al rettangolo verde.
> Il Milan che vinse tutto aveva lo spogliatoio spaccato in fazioni, ma in campo giocavano per vincere.




Ah beh, a me sembra palese sia come dici tu ma ormai pare che il duo marotta-Conte sia divino e l’inter sia la società perfetta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non se ne è andato marotta
> Ripeto che senza fatti certi e prove è tutta fantascienza



allora ribatto che anche la tua è fantascienza 

ma non è difficile capire lo stato d animo umano di una persona x quel che mi riguarda 
visto che quella persona deceduta la conosceva benissimo

lodato e premiato dall europa e appena preso Cr7 
niente la Juve lo caccia  x Paratici


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> allora ribatto che anche la tua è fantascienza
> 
> ma non è difficile capire lo stato d animo umano di una persona x quel che mi riguarda
> visto che quella persona deceduta la conosceva benissimo



Sostanzialmente parliamo del nulla. Io ti ho solo detto che non è stato marotta ad andare via dalla juve


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2019)

Questo se non si libera dell'agente ha finito la carriera, e sinceramente è un vero peccato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente parliamo del nulla. Io ti ho solo detto che non è stato marotta ad andare via dalla juve



e io ti sto dicendo che è solo quello che (hanno detto-e) dicono in tv 
come il Rugani via x 50 mln 
come il Mandzukic che interessa al Borussia 
(quando si sa benissimo che prendono o hanno solo giovani promettenti)
come Mandzukic al Barca (hahahaha) e altre mille cavolate dette delle tv serve in Italia 

Sky è diventata Skyfjuve (certi commenti dei telecronisti nelle loro partite poi!)

ovviamente Marotta ha 0 interesse a smentire 
meglio dire che ha scelto il progetto Inter x farsi bello con i tifosi
ed era giunto il momento di cambiare strade


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I 2 casi sono molto diversi. Tu saresti contento se la vostra società avesse fatto così con donnarumma? Non credo dai
> La situazione di icardi è complicata e al momento nessuno sa cosa sia successo veramente. Icardi si è sempre allenato bene, ha dato tutto per la squadra. Ha fatto il gallo in uno spogliatoio di galletti? Troppo poco per tutto questo casino



sarei molto contento. lo dico ad ogni discussione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il giudice può imporre il reintegro in squadra, non che giochi. In nessun caso che giochi.
> Se la richiesta formulata è stata di 1 milione, il principio della domanda impone che ci si limiti a quello. Più verosimilmente è da considerarsi come minimo (di solito si mette un'espressione del tipo "tot euro, o la cifra minore o maggiore che il Giudice reputerà di giustizia").
> 
> La corretta richiesta era la rescissione contrattuale per inadempimento, al più inserendo dentro il mobbing, con un danno di immagine da quantificare ma di certo superiore ai 10 milioni. La richiesta è atipica anche per chi opera nel settore. Non escludo che abbiano le loro ragioni, ma dal di fuori è, come detto, quantomeno atipica.



Da ignorante in materia mi viene da pensare, o che Icardi vuole, incredibilmente, veramente rifare parte dell’Inter, oppure che non avesse ancora elementi necessari per perseguire la rescissione ma, convinto che l’Inter si rifiuterá di reintegrarlo in modo effettivo, a quel punto la causa per mobbing sarebbe automatica.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No ok, il tuo post si commenta da solo: partiamo da basi troppo distanti per cercare un qualsivoglia dialogo costruttivo.
> Solo una cosa. Sentire che un campione non deve dire grazie per lo stipendio è offensivo per le centinaia di persone che si spaccano la schiena tutto il giorno... (il lavoratore ringrazia il datore e il datore ricambia) e questo a prescindere del fatto che sentire "campione" come definizione di Icardi fa rabbrividire chiunque segua il calcio da più di 10 anni. Senza offesa ovviamente, intendo solo dare la giusta proporzione alle cose.



Non farmi il moralista, certamente non intendevo che Icardi non doveva niente alla vita, dicevo che non deve nulla all’Inter, oltre alle prestazioni professionali, solamente perchè lo paga molto, anche altre lo avrebbero pagato molto.
Estremizzando (permettimelo) il tuo concetto, dal tuo punto di vista sarebbe corretta la posizione dell’Inter del tipo : “con tutti i soldi che ti do, la tua vita appartiene a me! Io decido con chi parli, cosa dici, quando vai al bagno , dove ti alleni e se ti alleni.
Io invece dico no! Sia perché non é giusto, sia perché non é previsto dal contratto, sia perché lkInter non ha pagato ad Icardi nessun compenso extra per fare di lui ciò che nessun altro può fare ad un suo tesserato.

Anche le prostitute di alto bordo guadagnano un botto, molto piú di quelle disgraziate in strada, ma quando ne prendi una, non é che il prezzo alto pagato ti da diritto a picchiarla o farle del male. Il prezzo pagato non giustifica comportamenti scorretti.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarei molto contento. lo dico ad ogni discussione.



Ma perderesti un patrimonio e uno dei migliori della rosa per un capriccio?


----------



## vota DC (31 Agosto 2019)

La fate troppo facile. Sembra quasi che lui sia un Maldini rovinato da una sciocchina. Vero il contrario. Lei fa la stupidina ma è abbastanza intelligente. Lui è quello che Maxi Lopez imboccava, allacciava le scarpe e cambiava i vestiti. Tuttora non è in grado di fare niente fuori dal campo, magari a voi piace la Wanda e credete sia qualcosa di normale però dovete mettervi nei suoi panni e capire il vero contesto, è solo perché era la soubrette più famosa per fare un paragone è come se oggi Donnarumma decidesse di sposare Antonella Clerici perché l'ha vista in tv e lei gli facesse da badante e da manager firmando pure al posto suo qualsiasi documento. Non sa neanche parlare a parte qualche grugnito, il suo destino è la casa di riposo. Lei ha pensato di metterlo come capitano al solo scopo di creare un caso limite per fuggire con il malloppo.


----------



## sette (31 Agosto 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bhe in questo caso il buon Peppe insieme a Conte hanno gestito la situazione veramente di melma



Se l'unica alternativa a "gestire la situazione veramente di melma" è farsi mettere i piedi in testa da quei 2 buzzurri ignoranti, meglio la prima. Si è capito da subito che era successo qualcosa di grave e l'inter avrebbe perso qualcosa, o la faccia o i soldi.
Hanno scelto di non perdere la faccia. (A mio modo di vedere hanno fatto benissimo.)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta dello Sport: Icardi fa causa all'Inter. Chiede reintegro immediato e 1,5 milioni di danni.



si ma l ' Inter è una società immensa, c'era un post oggi a riguardo. 100 milioni di perdita netta nell' operazione naingollang-zaniolo e 80 milioni evaporati con icardi.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma l ' Inter è una società immensa, c'era un post oggi a riguardo. 100 milioni di perdita netta nell' operazione naingollang-zaniolo e 80 milioni evaporati con icardi.



Eh ma vuoi mettere. Hanno fatto i duri! E che hanno ottenuto? Un disastro


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1784]MarcoG[/MENTION] perdonami eh, tutto si può dire della gestione del giocatore, ma nulla sul suo impegno in campo e in allenamento. Non è affatto paragonabile a Cassano e Balotelli, per dire.
> Per la questione del ginocchio è vero, non è stata bella né mi è piaciuta, ma eravamo già in piena bufera gestionale.
> La verità è che lo spogliatoio si è incazzato per le dichiarazioni di Wanda quando di fatto disse che Icardi all'Inter era l'unico forte, era solo, e non poteva, da solo, fare miracoli. Lo spogliatoio (soprattutto i croati) non l'ha perdonata e l'ha emarginato.
> Una società forte gestisce lo strappo e il contenzioso, tira fino a fine stagione e poi fa quello che deve fare.
> ...



Occhio, mai detto che la gestione è stata ottimale, ma che la colpa non si può ricondurre a Marotta o la società e basta. Ci sono stati una serie di comportamenti che hanno portato a reazioni forse eccessive, ma non di certo immotivate. 

Il problema è proprio questo. Il caso Icardi sarebbe stato spinoso per tutti, perché la coppia (parlo della moglie) non è una persona gestibile...


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non farmi il moralista, certamente non intendevo che Icardi non doveva niente alla vita, dicevo che non deve nulla all’Inter, oltre alle prestazioni professionali, solamente perchè lo paga molto, anche altre lo avrebbero pagato molto.
> Estremizzando (permettimelo) il tuo concetto, dal tuo punto di vista sarebbe corretta la posizione dell’Inter del tipo : “con tutti i soldi che ti do, la tua vita appartiene a me! Io decido con chi parli, cosa dici, quando vai al bagno , dove ti alleni e se ti alleni.
> Io invece dico no! Sia perché non é giusto, sia perché non é previsto dal contratto, sia perché lkInter non ha pagato ad Icardi nessun compenso extra per fare di lui ciò che nessun altro può fare ad un suo tesserato.
> 
> Anche le prostitute di alto bordo guadagnano un botto, molto piú di quelle disgraziate in strada, ma quando ne prendi una, non é che il prezzo alto pagato ti da diritto a picchiarla o farle del male. Il prezzo pagato non giustifica comportamenti scorretti.



No Zosimo, una via di mezzo. Icardi non ha il potere di decidere per l'Inter e l'Inter ovviamente non deve interferire con la vita o la carriera del giocatore. Ma se ben ricordi i problemi seri sono iniziati quando la Wanda ha iniziato a parlare di alcuni compagni di squadra, prima accusandoli di non passare la palla a suo marito, poi parlando di malcontento che in realtà non c'era. 
La situazione converrai con me che era complessa per chiunque. Non siamo dinanzi ad un errore clamoroso di Marotta, ma ad una gestione complicata di un caso complicato e che tutt'ora non si sa come andrà a finire.


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Da ignorante in materia mi viene da pensare, o che Icardi vuole, incredibilmente, veramente rifare parte dell’Inter, oppure che non avesse ancora elementi necessari per perseguire la rescissione ma, convinto che l’Inter si rifiuterá di reintegrarlo in modo effettivo, a quel punto la causa per mobbing sarebbe automatica.



Ti dico la verità, ho avuto casi simili (non di questa portata ovviamente), ma sicuro c'è qualcosa sotto. O informazioni che non abbiamo o una qualche idea di natura pubblicitaria. Se fossi il difensore di Icardi e avessi prove di un certo tipo, 1 milione lo prenderei di parcella a momenti, perché dal mio punto di vista qui c'è il concreto rischio che l'intera carriera del giocatore finisca qua. Volendone dare una valutazione economica, penso ad almeno 50 milioni di danni. 

Poi considera una cosa. Con una risoluzione, Icardi diventerebbe di fatto proprietario del suo cartellino. Il prossimo ingaggio sarebbe clamoroso e avrebbe danneggiato fortemente l'Inter e punito i colpevoli dello smacco.

La mossa è assolutamente incomprensibile per me, ma diciamo che qui parliamo da un forum... è normale che non si sappia nulla.


----------



## sette (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ti dico la verità, ho avuto casi simili (non di questa portata ovviamente), ma sicuro c'è qualcosa sotto. O informazioni che non abbiamo o una qualche idea di natura pubblicitaria. Se fossi il difensore di Icardi e avessi prove di un certo tipo, 1 milione lo prenderei di parcella a momenti, perché dal mio punto di vista qui c'è il concreto rischio che l'intera carriera del giocatore finisca qua. Volendone dare una valutazione economica, penso ad almeno 50 milioni di danni.
> 
> Poi considera una cosa. Con una risoluzione, Icardi diventerebbe di fatto proprietario del suo cartellino. Il prossimo ingaggio sarebbe clamoroso e avrebbe danneggiato fortemente l'Inter e punito i colpevoli dello smacco.
> 
> La mossa è assolutamente incomprensibile per me, ma diciamo che qui parliamo da un forum... è normale che non si sappia nulla.



E' incomprensibile anche per me.
Fino a ieri Icardi dichiarava amore totale verso l'inter.
Ieri sera decide di fare causa?


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ti dico la verità, ho avuto casi simili (non di questa portata ovviamente), ma sicuro c'è qualcosa sotto. O informazioni che non abbiamo o una qualche idea di natura pubblicitaria. Se fossi il difensore di Icardi e avessi prove di un certo tipo, 1 milione lo prenderei di parcella a momenti, perché dal mio punto di vista qui c'è il concreto rischio che l'intera carriera del giocatore finisca qua. Volendone dare una valutazione economica, penso ad almeno 50 milioni di danni.
> 
> Poi considera una cosa. Con una risoluzione, Icardi diventerebbe di fatto proprietario del suo cartellino. Il prossimo ingaggio sarebbe clamoroso e avrebbe danneggiato fortemente l'Inter e punito i colpevoli dello smacco.
> 
> La mossa è assolutamente incomprensibile per me, ma diciamo che qui parliamo da un forum... è normale che non si sappia nulla.



La causa x il reintegro è molto più semplice da vincere che quella x la rescissione...poi se l'inter non lo reintegro si passa alla richiesta di rescissione


----------



## Dameunte virus (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella la fantascienza.
> Peccato che non sia stato marotta a chiamarsi fuori



Se non sbaglio marotta con la iuve aveva 2 contratti, uno a tempo indeterminato da amministratore delegato, ed uno a tempo determinato come direttore generale dell’area sportiva. 
Quindi è giusto dire che se ne voluto andatare lui, 
e mi sembra che abbia anche concordato una sorta di indennizzo per rescindere il contratto a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ti dico la verità, ho avuto casi simili (non di questa portata ovviamente), ma sicuro c'è qualcosa sotto. O informazioni che non abbiamo o una qualche idea di natura pubblicitaria. Se fossi il difensore di Icardi e avessi prove di un certo tipo, 1 milione lo prenderei di parcella a momenti, perché dal mio punto di vista qui c'è il concreto rischio che l'intera carriera del giocatore finisca qua. Volendone dare una valutazione economica, penso ad almeno 50 milioni di danni.
> 
> Poi considera una cosa. Con una risoluzione, Icardi diventerebbe di fatto proprietario del suo cartellino. Il prossimo ingaggio sarebbe clamoroso e avrebbe danneggiato fortemente l'Inter e punito i colpevoli dello smacco.
> 
> La mossa è assolutamente incomprensibile per me, ma diciamo che qui parliamo da un forum... è normale che non si sappia nulla.



Attenzione, la gazzetta non lo dice, ma la richiesta di icardi non è presso un giudice ordinario, ma al Collegio Arbitrale della FIGC. È una cosa completamente diversa


----------



## Anguus (31 Agosto 2019)

Montolivo almeno non ci aveva fatto causa..


----------



## Route66 (31 Agosto 2019)

La situazione sembra anzi è molto intricata, incomprensibile a chiunque quasi ci fosse dietro la mano di un diabolico regista e la cosa diventa allucinante se si pensa che in realtà i due attori principali(Wando & Wanda) hanno in totale il QI di un criceto.
Nelle varie discussioni e teorie lette nessuno ha mai sottolineato il discorso sulla proprietà.... quelli sono cinesi e se si impuntano quelli non c'è verso di farli tornare indietro !!


----------



## Goro (31 Agosto 2019)

Hanno chiuso il forum per la vergogna  anche loro hanno il loro Bonucci, in versione ancora peggiore


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Attenzione, la gazzetta non lo dice, ma la richiesta di icardi non è presso un giudice ordinario, ma al Collegio Arbitrale della FIGC. È una cosa completamente diversa



No questo non lo sapevo proprio ed ovviamente cambia tutto.


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La causa x il reintegro è molto più semplice da vincere che quella x la rescissione...poi se l'inter non lo reintegro si passa alla richiesta di rescissione



Si e no. Premesso che si è chiarito che non è giustizia ordinaria, il reintegro in questo caso è qualcosa di astratto e non realizzabile. Da quello che so, parliamo di un giocatore che si allena con la squadra e fa le partitelle, di un giocatore che verosimilmente giocherà il 10% delle partite ufficiali per evitare la rescissione. Il reintegro in cosa consisterebbe visto che è già reintegrato? Solo nello scendere in campo da titolare, cosa che nessun giudice può ordinare, ordinario o sportivo che sia.

Questo è il problema principale del reintegro. Ma ovviamente noi sappiamo poco e nulla di come si sta comportando di fatto l'Inter. La cosa strana, a mio modo di vedere, è quanto esigua sia la richiesta di danni. Mi sembra del tutto sproporzionata (in difetto).


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perderesti un patrimonio e uno dei migliori della rosa per un capriccio?



si. per me non è un capriccio. e non è neanche sto patrimonio. anzi è un patrimonio di spesa... calcola quanto il milan ha speso per questo portiere che non sposta nulla e poi ne riparliamo.
se lo segui, ogni partita fa una cappella e non dimostra miglioramenti.

icardi è forte, ma dentro la testa c'è andato il silicone di sua moglie... per il bene della squadra certe persone vanno allontanate


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si e no. Premesso che si è chiarito che non è giustizia ordinaria, il reintegro in questo caso è qualcosa di astratto e non realizzabile. Da quello che so, parliamo di un giocatore che si allena con la squadra e fa le partitelle, di un giocatore che verosimilmente giocherà il 10% delle partite ufficiali per evitare la rescissione. Il reintegro in cosa consisterebbe visto che è già reintegrato? Solo nello scendere in campo da titolare, cosa che nessun giudice può ordinare, ordinario o sportivo che sia.
> 
> Questo è il problema principale del reintegro. Ma ovviamente noi sappiamo poco e nulla di come si sta comportando di fatto l'Inter. La cosa strana, a mio modo di vedere, è quanto esigua sia la richiesta di danni. Mi sembra del tutto sproporzionata (in difetto).



No parliamo di un giocatore che fa la parte atletica con il gruppo e poi viene estromesso dalla parte tecnica e dalle partitelle...+ le dichiarazioni di Marotta...trattandosi di rito del lavoro, sempre + favorevole al dipendente, vince facile. Poi se l'inter non lo reintegra totalmente e non lo tratta come tutti gli altri giocatori farà causa x la rescissione...


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No parliamo di un giocatore che fa la parte atletica con il gruppo e poi viene estromesso dalla parte tecnica e dalle partitelle...+ le dichiarazioni di Marotta...trattandosi di rito del lavoro, sempre + favorevole al dipendente, vince facile. Poi se l'inter non lo reintegra totalmente e non lo tratta come tutti gli altri giocatori farà causa x la rescissione...



No no, non è rito del lavoro, è giustizia sportiva. Lo hanno chiarito poco sopra. 
Le partitelle le fa, lo leggevo proprio ieri sul corriere. Tutto il settore tecnico fa. Solo non viene convocato per le partite ufficiali. Quest'ultima cosa per il momento, perché deve avere almeno il 10% delle presenze per scongiurare una risoluzione automatica per regolamento FIFA. 

Sulle dichiarazioni di Marotta, non ha detto niente che non possa dire. Che sia fuori dal progetto è ovvio, non è che una società deve per forza far giocare Icardi. Mi preoccuperei più di quello che dice la moglie ogni santa settimana. L'unica carriera che sta ottenendo benefici è la sua...


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No no, non è rito del lavoro, è giustizia sportiva. Lo hanno chiarito poco sopra.
> Le partitelle le fa, lo leggevo proprio ieri sul corriere. Tutto il settore tecnico fa. Solo non viene convocato per le partite ufficiali. Quest'ultima cosa per il momento, perché deve avere almeno il 10% delle presenze per scongiurare una risoluzione automatica per regolamento FIFA.
> 
> Sulle dichiarazioni di Marotta, non ha detto niente che non possa dire. Che sia fuori dal progetto è ovvio, non è che una società deve per forza far giocare Icardi. Mi preoccuperei più di quello che dice la moglie ogni santa settimana. L'unica carriera che sta ottenendo benefici è la sua...



Non so dove hai letto queste cose ma non è così...fino a due giorni fa non ha mai fatto tutta la parte tecnica...il lavoratore deve essere trattato come tutti gli altri poi può non giocare x scelta tecnica...anche sul fatto che è giustizia sportiva mah! L'inter se non vuole perdere gli deve far fare tutti gli allenamenti e convocarlo x il ritiro pre partita, poi se vuole lo manda in tribuna o in panchina senza mai giocare x scelta tecnica, altrimenti perde sicuro


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non so dove hai letto queste cose ma non è così...fino a due giorni fa non ha mai fatto tutta la parte tecnica...il lavoratore deve essere trattato come tutti gli altri poi può non giocare x scelta tecnica...anche sul fatto che è giustizia sportiva mah! L'inter se non vuole perdere gli deve far fare tutti gli allenamenti e convocarlo x il ritiro pre partita, poi se vuole lo manda in tribuna o in panchina senza mai giocare x scelta tecnica, altrimenti perde sicuro



Che fa le partitelle da inizio anno è scritto su tutti i quotidiani. Puoi leggere anche la gazzetta di stamattina o degli ultimi giorni. Ma in realtà conta poco. Sarà la giustizia a dire chi ha ragione, non di certo noi. 
Non toglie che a me sembra un ragazzino viziato, che viene usato dalla moglie per interesse personale e che sta buttando una carriera alle ortiche perché consigliato male.

Edit: è richiesta di arbitrato. La gazzetta ha pubblicato la versione di Icardi. L'intero atto mi pare di capire.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Che fa le partitelle da inizio anno è scritto su tutti i quotidiani. Puoi leggere anche la gazzetta di stamattina o degli ultimi giorni. Ma in realtà conta poco. Sarà la giustizia a dire chi ha ragione, non di certo noi.
> Non toglie che a me sembra un ragazzino viziato, che viene usato dalla moglie per interesse personale e che sta buttando una carriera alle ortiche perché consigliato male.
> 
> Edit: è richiesta di arbitrato. La gazzetta ha pubblicato la versione di Icardi. L'intero atto mi pare di capire.


.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Che fa le partitelle da inizio anno è scritto su tutti i quotidiani. Puoi leggere anche la gazzetta di stamattina o degli ultimi giorni. Ma in realtà conta poco. Sarà la giustizia a dire chi ha ragione, non di certo noi.
> Non toglie che a me sembra un ragazzino viziato, che viene usato dalla moglie per interesse personale e che sta buttando una carriera alle ortiche perché consigliato male.
> 
> Edit: è richiesta di arbitrato. La gazzetta ha pubblicato la versione di Icardi. L'intero atto mi pare di capire.



Infatti nell'atto si parla di esclusione dalle sessioni tattiche, di allenamenti con tecnici della della primavera, di esclusione dalla chat in cui venivano comunicati ritrovi e ritiri...direi che se é vero non c'è neanche da discutere chi vince la causa...comunwue vedremo chi avrà ragione...


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Dameunte virus ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio marotta con la iuve aveva 2 contratti, uno a tempo indeterminato da amministratore delegato, ed uno a tempo determinato come direttore generale dell’area sportiva.
> Quindi è giusto dire che se ne voluto andatare lui,
> e mi sembra che abbia anche concordato una sorta di indennizzo per rescindere il contratto a tempo indeterminato.



Non mi pare.
Il ruolo di amministratore delegato va rinnovato dal consiglio di amministrazione. Finito il suo mandato non gli è stato rinnovato. Infatti è rimasto fino a novembre. Non se ne è andato lui c’è poco da fare


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si. per me non è un capriccio. e non è neanche sto patrimonio. anzi è un patrimonio di spesa... calcola quanto il milan ha speso per questo portiere che non sposta nulla e poi ne riparliamo.
> se lo segui, ogni partita fa una cappella e non dimostra miglioramenti.
> 
> icardi è forte, ma dentro la testa c'è andato il silicone di sua moglie... per il bene della squadra certe persone vanno allontanate


capisco il tuo punto di vista. Ma per me dipende dai fatti. Da ciò che sappiamo la reazione dell’inter è esagerata e ha rischiato pure di compromettere una stagione. Qua il problema è che pensando di fare una cosa giusta, hanno scatenato un ****one incredibile. Ne marotta, ne l’inter società avevano la giusta esperienza e forza per un caso simile


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Infatti nell'atto si parla di esclusione dalle sessioni tattiche, di allenamenti con tecnici della della primavera, di esclusione dalla chat in cui venivano comunicati ritrovi e ritiri...direi che se é vero non c'è neanche da discutere chi vince la causa...comunwue vedremo chi avrà ragione...



Ovviamente questa è la versione di una parte. Ed ovviamente è caricata, come sempre. 
Tralasciando la ragione, ora resta da vedere come si comporterà la società. Se mantiene la sua posizione attuale dovrebbe presentare una riconvenzionale (sempre se si può fare, sono a digiuno di giustizia sportiva) chiedendo un risarcimento danni per i danni d'immagine subiti dalla società, oltre che per le problematiche create la stagione scorsa (quando si è rifiutato di entrare), oltre che per le dichiarazioni sulle volontà di Perisic che di fatto avrebbero potuto danneggiare il mercato dell'inter. Io la giocherei così dovendo difendere loro. Sono curioso di capire se preferiscono fare gli accomodanti. 

In tutti i casi, e per come la vedo io, il danno subito da icardi è notevolmente maggiore del 20% del suo stipendio, ma credo che potrebbe esserci una qualche limitazione alla richiesta da regolamento sportivo.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Infatti nell'atto si parla di esclusione dalle sessioni tattiche, di allenamenti con tecnici della della primavera, di esclusione dalla chat in cui venivano comunicati ritrovi e ritiri...direi che se é vero non c'è neanche da discutere chi vince la causa...comunwue vedremo chi avrà ragione...



Ma cosa gli è passato in testa a marotta? Se non prova la bontà dei suoi atti, perde facile contro icardi


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non mi pare.
> Il ruolo di amministratore delegato va rinnovato dal consiglio di amministrazione. Finito il suo mandato non gli è stato rinnovato. Infatti è rimasto fino a novembre. Non se ne è andato lui c’è poco da fare



Ricordo anche io questa versione.
La sensazione è che Agnelli si sia voluto liberare di Marotta prima che questi diventasse il nuovo Moggi. Resta da capire se ora la posizione dell'Inter è la posizione di Marotta o se lui è solo un burattino di Suning.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2019)

La questione Icardi dipende unicamente da ciò che saprà fare l'Inter sportivamente.

Se l'Inter, con Conte e compagnia bella, avrà risultati positivi e riporterà la squadra a competere seriamente, allora decreterà la denigrazione di Icardi e famiglia. Questo è quello su cui puntano Marotta e Conte.

Se invece i risultati non arriveranno, Icardi diventerà l'eroe distrutto dal nuovo corso interista e allora sì che l'ambiente potrebbe diventare incandescente.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ricordo anche io questa versione.
> La sensazione è che Agnelli si sia voluto liberare di Marotta prima che questi diventasse il nuovo Moggi. Resta da capire se ora la posizione dell'Inter è la posizione di Marotta o se lui è solo un burattino di Suning.



È anche dovuto al fatto che marotta più di un tot non farà mai. Troppo provinciale, troppi giri con procuratori (sempre gli stessi) e poca ambizione. Agnelli avrà tutti i difetti del mondo e avrà fatto sbagli, ma è ambizioso e marotta non è sinonimo di ambizione.

Da quello che leggevo dagli interisti e da ciò che mi hanno detto, marotta ha la totale gestione del club. I cinesi non sanno nulla e non mettono becco


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ovviamente questa è la versione di una parte. Ed ovviamente è caricata, come sempre.
> Tralasciando la ragione, ora resta da vedere come si comporterà la società. Se mantiene la sua posizione attuale dovrebbe presentare una riconvenzionale (sempre se si può fare, sono a digiuno di giustizia sportiva) chiedendo un risarcimento danni per i danni d'immagine subiti dalla società, oltre che per le problematiche create la stagione scorsa (quando si è rifiutato di entrare), oltre che per le dichiarazioni sulle volontà di Perisic che di fatto avrebbero potuto danneggiare il mercato dell'inter. Io la giocherei così dovendo difendere loro. Sono curioso di capire se preferiscono fare gli accomodanti.
> 
> In tutti i casi, e per come la vedo io, il danno subito da icardi è notevolmente maggiore del 20% del suo stipendio, ma credo che potrebbe esserci una qualche limitazione alla richiesta da regolamento sportivo.



La sua versione???? Ma che non si allena con la squadra nella parte tecnico tattica è un dato di fatto da almeno 2 mesi...che Marotta abbia più volte detto che non giocherà più con la maglia dell'Inter è un dato di fatto...se è fuori dalla chat delle convocazioni ci si mette mezzo secondo a provarlo...su dai l'inter ha sbagliato tutto e lo sa e sa benissimo di perdere la causa x il reintegro poi si vedrà cosa succederà


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa gli è passato in testa a marotta? Se non prova la bontà dei suoi atti, perde facile contro icardi



Marotta non si aspettava questa resistenza e questa reazione da parte dell'Icardi's family...la causa è già vinta in partenza dal giocatore...bisogna vedere cosa succederà dopo la sentenza (difficilissimo che si giunga ad accordo prima)


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Marotta non si aspettava questa resistenza e questa reazione da parte dell'Icardi's family...la causa è già vinta in partenza dal giocatore...bisogna vedere cosa succederà dopo la sentenza (difficilissimo che si giunga ad accordo prima)



Chissà se marotta fa ancora lo sbruffone e chiede ancora 70 milioni per icardi


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La sua versione???? Ma che non si allena con la squadra nella parte tecnico tattica è un dato di fatto da almeno 2 mesi...che Marotta abbia più volte detto che non giocherà più con la maglia dell'Inter è un dato di fatto...se è fuori dalla chat delle convocazioni ci si mette mezzo secondo a provarlo...su dai l'inter ha sbagliato tutto e lo sa e sa benissimo di perdere la causa x il reintegro poi si vedrà cosa succederà



ok


----------



## MarcoG (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da quello che leggevo dagli interisti e da ciò che mi hanno detto, marotta ha la totale gestione del club. I cinesi non sanno nulla e non mettono becco



Anche la nostra (del Milan) esperienza sembra indicare qualcosa del genere... in effetti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2019)

Le parole dell'avvocato mi fanno pensare che sia un tentativo in extremis di forzare una cessione alla Juve.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Anche la nostra (del Milan) esperienza sembra indicare qualcosa del genere... in effetti...



Hanno preso marotta proprio per questo. È il loro gestore...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2019)

Comunque sapete quanti calciatori sono di fatto fuori rosa e non giocano nemmeno un secondo in campo?! A decine per ogni squadra, ma nessuno si sogna di fare causa, semplicemente perchè quando una società ti da una struttura per allenarti, un medico ed un preparatore che ti seguono, sono legalmente apposto, nessun mobbing. 

Siccome questo si chiama Icardi si può permettere di fare un circo del genere. La verità è che nessun grande club ha voluto prenderlo, perchè tutti si chiedono come mai sia arrivato in questo situazione, e la risposta se la danno da soli.


----------



## Milanlove (31 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si è tirato la zappa sui piedi marotta. Ha sbagliato tutto con icardi dai
> È un brutta gatta da pelare per l’Inter



mah.
E' vero che ci andranno a perdere in termini economici, però probabilmente ci guadagneranno molto in termini tecnico-tattici e di stabilità d'ambiente. 
L'Inter per la prima volta nella loro storia ha tirato fuori gli attributi. L'anno scorso lo spogliatoio era una polveriera, hanno avuto il coraggio di azzerare tutto e ripartire con un progetto serio. Hanno eliminato i 3 più forti in rosa (non contando Skriniar) eliminando qualsiasi problema potesse intaccare lo spogliatoio e quindi la costruzione di un gruppo. Cosa fondamentale anche più di incassare tot cifra per tal calciatore. Un club di calcio si deve basare prima di tutto sulla squadra. Poi ci sono i costi e i ricavi da controllare. L'Inter controllando costi e ricavi ha costruito un gruppo. Non è una cosa tanto scontata.
Di sicuro potevano gestirla meglio e incassare qualcosa in più, ma la cosa fondamentale l'hanno raggiunta a costo di perdere soldi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2019)

Credo icardi abbia ragione.. È stato messo fuori rosa e trattato come un appestato senza motivo reale..almeno potevano cederlo, il ragazzo una destinazione l'ha trovata ma l'Inter non vuole.. così è mobbing dai.. È palese..


----------



## hakaishin (31 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo icardi abbia ragione.. È stato messo fuori rosa e trattato come un appestato senza motivo reale..almeno potevano cederlo, il ragazzo una destinazione l'ha trovata ma l'Inter non vuole.. così è mobbing dai.. È palese..



Appunto. L’inter Vuole tutto, senza conseguenze. Non funziona così


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo icardi abbia ragione.. È stato messo fuori rosa e trattato come un appestato senza motivo reale..almeno potevano cederlo, il ragazzo una destinazione l'ha trovata ma l'Inter non vuole.. così è mobbing dai.. È palese..



Non è fuori rosa.
Non seguire il filone polemico-rosicone dei gobbi, l'Inter sta facendo ciò che noi invochiamo da anni e che anche la juve ha fatto (ma per loro le regole devono sempre essere diverse).


----------



## Dameunte virus (1 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non mi pare.
> Il ruolo di amministratore delegato va rinnovato dal consiglio di amministrazione. Finito il suo mandato non gli è stato rinnovato. Infatti è rimasto fino a novembre. Non se ne è andato lui c’è poco da fare



in effetti avevo usato il "mi sembra" perchè ho sbagliato io invertendo i contratti, ma il succo del discorso non cambia,
- il mandato da amministratore delegato era giustamente andato in scadenza come hai detto tu, 
- il contratto come direttore generale dell’area sportiva sembra, e aggiungo stranamente, a tempo indeterminato.
Se le cose stavano cosi, allora marotta doveva continuare a lavorare come direttore generale dell’area sportiva, 
la iuve per poterlo mandare via poteva licenziarlo (cosa che non ha fatto !) 
oppure rescindere consensualmente con lo stesso marotta, cosa che è avvenuta.
Pertanto è giusto dire che la iuve e marotta si sono lasciati . . . . e sembra non certo bene.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Settembre 2019)

A me non pare una richiesta “seria” (basta leggerla, c’è sul Twitter di Pistocchi) ma semplicemente un temporeggiare facendo un po’ di casino


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

Dameunte virus ha scritto:


> in effetti avevo usato il "mi sembra" perchè ho sbagliato io invertendo i contratti, ma il succo del discorso non cambia,
> - il mandato da amministratore delegato era giustamente andato in scadenza come hai detto tu,
> - il contratto come direttore generale dell’area sportiva sembra, e aggiungo stranamente, a tempo indeterminato.
> Se le cose stavano cosi, allora marotta doveva continuare a lavorare come direttore generale dell’area sportiva,
> ...



Non esistono contratti a tempo indeterminato nel calcio
Marotta aveva il contratto in scadenza proprio nel 2018 perché fu rinnovato di 3 anni nel 2015. Non so veramente da dove tu abbia preso queste informazioni.
Lui è stato fatto fuori c’è poco da fare. A febbraio/marzo 2018 si parlava di rinnovo e poi stranamente, non ha mai rinnovato.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Non esistono contratti a tempo indeterminato nel calcio*
> Marotta aveva il contratto in scadenza proprio nel 2018 perché fu rinnovato di 3 anni nel 2015. Non so veramente da dove tu abbia preso queste informazioni.
> Lui è stato fatto fuori c’è poco da fare. A febbraio/marzo 2018 si parlava di rinnovo e poi stranamente, non ha mai rinnovato.



Shhhh! Prima che venga in mente a qualcuno


----------



## hakaishin (1 Settembre 2019)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Shhhh! Prima che venga in mente a qualcuno



Ti immagini? 
Sarebbe la fine...


----------



## Dameunte virus (2 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non esistono contratti a tempo indeterminato nel calcio
> Marotta aveva il contratto in scadenza proprio nel 2018 perché fu rinnovato di 3 anni nel 2015. Non so veramente da dove tu abbia preso queste informazioni.
> Lui è stato fatto fuori c’è poco da fare. A febbraio/marzo 2018 si parlava di rinnovo e poi stranamente, non ha mai rinnovato.



Nel calcio, come in qualsiasi altro ambiente, quando si tratta di lavoro tra società e professionisti si può stipulare qualsiasi tipo di contratto, basta che le parti siano d’accordo, sia per questioni fiscali o di burocrazia varia, quello che più conta è la fiducia reciproca tra le parti.
Il fatto del contratto indeterminato l’ho semplicemente letto da qualche parte, perché a quell’epoca fui incuriosito dal fatto che marotta lasciava la iuve e non viceversa . . . . poi di più non so, infatti potrai notare che nel mio precedente messaggio uso le parole “sembra" e "stranamente”.
Poi per quello che mi ricordo, ho sentito interviste di marotta dire che se ne andava per divergenze con la società, forse con andrea agnelli, il quale (agnelli) sicuramente era anch’esso d’accordo a lasciare marotta. Infatti al riguardo non mi ricordo di smentite da parte iuve o dichiarazioni da parte iuve che invece era sua esplicita volontà a mandare via marotta.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Settembre 2019)

Dameunte virus ha scritto:


> Nel calcio, come in qualsiasi altro ambiente, quando si tratta di lavoro tra società e professionisti si può stipulare qualsiasi tipo di contratto, basta che le parti siano d’accordo, sia per questioni fiscali o di burocrazia varia, quello che più conta è la fiducia reciproca tra le parti.
> Il fatto del contratto indeterminato l’ho semplicemente letto da qualche parte, perché a quell’epoca fui incuriosito dal fatto che marotta lasciava la iuve e non viceversa . . . . poi di più non so, infatti potrai notare che nel mio precedente messaggio uso le parole “sembra" e "stranamente”.
> Poi per quello che mi ricordo, ho sentito interviste di marotta dire che se ne andava per divergenze con la società, forse con andrea agnelli, il quale (agnelli) sicuramente era anch’esso d’accordo a lasciare marotta. Infatti al riguardo non mi ricordo di smentite da parte iuve o dichiarazioni da parte iuve che invece era sua esplicita volontà a mandare via marotta.



Se ci fossero contratti a tempo indeterminato, il calcio diverrebbe un oligarchia di pochi e sarebbe un disastro. Pensa un po’ se Galliani avesse avuto un contratto a tempo indeterminato da voi, come ve ne sareste liberati? O pensa a Fassone, il Milan sarebbe stato un suo feudo è come facevi a rimpiazzarlo? Nel calcio moderno almeno (ma credo da sempre) non sono mai esistiti contratti a tempo indeterminato e credo mai esisteranno. Marotta non aveva nessun contratto a tempo indeterminato, scaduti i suoi contratti è andato via. E ti ribadisco che a febbraio/marzo 2018 stava per rinnovare e poi non se ne fece più nulla. Non ha lasciato lui la Juve


----------



## Dameunte virus (4 Settembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se ci fossero contratti a tempo indeterminato, il calcio diverrebbe un oligarchia di pochi e sarebbe un disastro. Pensa un po’ se Galliani avesse avuto un contratto a tempo indeterminato da voi, come ve ne sareste liberati? O pensa a Fassone, il Milan sarebbe stato un suo feudo è come facevi a rimpiazzarlo? Nel calcio moderno almeno (ma credo da sempre) non sono mai esistiti contratti a tempo indeterminato e credo mai esisteranno. Marotta non aveva nessun contratto a tempo indeterminato, scaduti i suoi contratti è andato via. E ti ribadisco che a febbraio/marzo 2018 stava per rinnovare e poi non se ne fece più nulla. Non ha lasciato lui la Juve



Semplicemente per curiosità, se hai tempo e voglia guardati l’intervista di marotta (credo a sky) dopo Juventus-Napoli di settembre 2018, in cui dichiara che non sarà più amministratore delegato per volontà della società, ma rimarrà direttore generale area sport, . . . . . . ( e fin qui tutto ok !), 
ma alla domanda “direttore area sport fino a quando ? . . . 
risponde “questo è un accordo che parleremo con il presidente.”
pertanto vedi anche tu come interpretare queste parole, 
io dico che se avesse avuto un classico contratto a tempo determinato, poteva benissimo dire che era in scadenza nell’anno totte . . . . invece la risposta lascia intendere che l’accordo/contratto debba essere quantomeno particolare o per cosi dire non consueto. 
Poi di più non so.

Video di riferimento = ricerca su google “sky marotta-juve annuncio shock“


----------



## hakaishin (4 Settembre 2019)

Dameunte virus ha scritto:


> Semplicemente per curiosità, se hai tempo e voglia guardati l’intervista di marotta (credo a sky) dopo Juventus-Napoli di settembre 2018, in cui dichiara che non sarà più amministratore delegato per volontà della società, ma rimarrà direttore generale area sport, . . . . . . ( e fin qui tutto ok !),
> ma alla domanda “direttore area sport fino a quando ? . . .
> risponde “questo è un accordo che parleremo con il presidente.”
> pertanto vedi anche tu come interpretare queste parole,
> ...



Ricordo bene. Marotta aveva qualche altro mese di contratto, era in scadenza 2018


----------

